# Top End Difference between 150/150HO/175 Evinrude Etec Jet?



## Seth (May 30, 2014)

Anybody have first hand experience with each of these motors? I've been in the same style of boat with a 150 and a 225ho and the difference was about 10 mph on the top end.


----------



## dhoganjr (May 31, 2014)

Seth, I think around the 150-175 hp range you start getting close to 50. Of course all depends on what it is on, weight factor etc. The bigger you go after that the torque starts making a difference for carrying more weight, bigger boats, etc. 

With my boat I hit 45.8 gps with 3 adults, 2 kids, all of our fishing gear and live well full across Clearwater in heavy chop. That is only 4mph slower than my top speed so far with the boat empty but that was still during break-in with a WOT run for about 30 seconds. 

Once you hit 50 it gets harder to get more out of it, you can only spin the pump so fast.

You need to break down and get that 1860 you been wanting with a 225 or 250. :lol:


----------



## dhoganjr (Jun 1, 2014)

I don't know what the difference is with the HO's but there is only about an 18hp increase at the pump between the 150/105 and 175/122 so you might see 2mph difference give or take. Will help carry a little more weight though.


----------

